# Ecclesiarch: Super Heavy Exorcist Conversion



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

_This is a project that has been dragging on forever. By posting about it, I'm hoping I'll be pressured into completing it. My goal is to have it completed in time for Tanksgiving at our FLGS (November 28, coincidentally the day before her birthday)_ _I'll post the finished (unpainted-- that's her job) by then._

When Apocalypse came out, my wife was disappointed to discover that her Sisters didn't specifically get anything -- so we decided to create something. I mean, the Exorcist is pretty apocalyptic all on it's own, so why not a Super-Heavy Exorcist? Call it an _Ecclesiarch_.

The basic Baneblade makes a pretty good base, particularly with the gothic-arch view ports. The turret goes away, to be replaced by a rather over-sized Exorcist Missile launcher. I elected to bring the rest of the deck up level with the turret ring rather than trying to grind it off.


Building the launcher was the first challenge, I knew what I wanted it to look like, but not exactly what would be needed to get there. So of course, I drafted something up in PowerPoint so that I could get the tubing sizes and angles right.



The new launcher is built from 1/4" and 3/16" styrene tubing. A mitre box makes the angle cuts pretty easy to accomplish consistently.

For reload missiles, I'm using Hell Storm rockets from WHFB, they're suitably gothic in appearance to fit the theme, and they're larger than the original Exorcist missiles to justify the more apocalyptic stats of S9. The new launcher also requires a second servitor, which I converted from a tech-servitor, the chainsaw from an IG Sentinel and more tubing.


I also wanted to use the glacis and organist from the Exorcist, which required moving the front of the Baneblade's upper hull forward 1/4".



The sponsons are getting a makeover as well -- the lascannon turrets will be replaced with Inferno cannon, and the twin-linked heavy bolters will be replaced with twin-linked Multi-Meltas.

For the Multi-Meltas, Neal at the War Store helps out tremendously; he's selling Demolisher bits that include 2 Multi-meltas and a Demolisher barrel for less than what it would cost to buy a vehicle multi-melta from the SM range. Of course, I now have a few Demolisher cannon bits to find a use for (cue evil laughter).

I cut down the sponson twin-linked heavy flamers, and attached the front-ends of the multi-meltas to make the new sponsons. The inferno cannon are built from an IG Mortar, the Heavy Flamer from a Sentinel, and some styrene tubing.




Of course, anything this scary looking on the battlefield is going to be the mother of all fire-magnets, so of course the only solution is...


Build two.

- Jon

Check out the FTW Blogger Group post on getting into Apocalypse

Additional FTW Modeling and Painting links:
Using clamps when assembling by the Painting Corps
Building and painting sub-assemblies by Ron Saikowski (FTW)

_Maybe if we're lucky, Jon will share the rest of the building/painting process with us and maybe even some templates for you Sisters players out there who might be interested in building your own.
Amazing work Jon, this thing is gorgeous. - Ron
_












Don't forget to check out the From The Warp Blog


----------



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

This is a really great conversion, plus its a nice original idea for a sisters of battle super-heavy, though I would also love to see a super heavy Penitent Engine (lol)


----------



## goldsmartie (Dec 11, 2009)

I realy like this, fantastic conversion. like the idea of a super heavy penitent engine, but you would have to have loads of repentant heritics or its going nowhere


----------



## alexos (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice conversion, I like the notion of genetically enhanced psychotic super women with a tank THAT big.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh my gods, that must be the most awesome tank in the whole warhammer 40k universe! +rep for sure!

I liked it very much when you showed us that there was two of them.


----------



## steelrudi (Mar 17, 2011)

That is frakkin awesome!!!!!!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, truly inspiring and awesome (as expected for you) conversion!


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Man after my own heart...if your gonna do a conversion...go for it! Looking good so far mate...keep up the momentum. 

Shouldn't this be in the Project Logs section though? It's not really a tutorial!


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

that, my good sir, is awesome. the only thing it needs is like a preacher on the top.


----------



## splicer407 (Feb 12, 2012)

The only problem I see is how those would be loaded, and while breach loading organs would work it still doesn't explain access to the pipes in the back.

Anyways, I've been told I over-think things.

Really nice conversion, I'd like top see what it looks like finished!


----------

